# TD Aeroplan Visa is Upon us :D



## Westerncanada (Nov 11, 2013)

Hi Everyone..

I know we had lots of conversation on what TD Would be doing with the aeroplan card and when.. and wanted to share with you all that well I was going through my Aeroplan Site to book some travel I saw an Add for a Shiny New TD Visa with Aeroplan on the card as per below:

http://distinction.aeroplan.com/assets/files/legal_td_en.pdf


Very Few detail's yet.. but in the fine print here it states that only the first $80,000 a year will be eligible for Points? Is that common with All Aeroplan Cards? I can tell you that alone would turn me off of this as a secondary card option..

I'll be sticking to my TD Travel Rewards Visa! 

Cheers,


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

You spend more than 80k per year on your credit card?


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

I spend about $340,000 a year on my Aeroplan Business Visa card ...


----------



## Westerncanada (Nov 11, 2013)

Spudd said:


> You spend more than 80k per year on your credit card?


I'm in the $140-$150,000K.. My work reimburses me for all my travel.. on top of that I pay all of contractor invoices, wages etc via my card and expense back through the company... and finally, I pay absolutely everything on my visa, I'd put my morgage and Hyrdo on it too if they would let me 

The return is too good.. I dont pay interest it's paid in full every month ,but the way I see it I get 1-4.5% Return on All my purchases (more for travel/hotels/cars) so it's a win win for me.


----------



## Maybe Later (Feb 19, 2011)

I read that as the first 80k is eligible for the 1.5x rewards points on gas and groceries. Didn't look closely though, just a marketing email I received.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

That is awesome, you're so lucky!


----------



## SkyFall (Jun 19, 2012)

As a TD employee i've been brief about the new product which is TD Visa Aeroplan
..the only thing i can say is its good if you spend a lot or travel a lot


----------



## Westerncanada (Nov 11, 2013)

SkyFall said:


> As a TD employee i've been brief about the new product which is TD Visa Aeroplan
> ..the only thing i can say is its good if you spend a lot or travel a lot


Interested in hearing more details.. how does it compare to The travel rewards package? Will they be offering conversion bonus's?


----------



## Westerncanada (Nov 11, 2013)

Not to Pile on.. but interested in knowing what the points per dollar will be on these TD Aeroplan Cards! Debating getting a secondary card solely to hit the 100K Distinction program, but I dont really know if all aeroplan points qualify or is it just on flights?


----------



## heyjude (May 16, 2009)

Westerncanada said:


> Not to Pile on.. but interested in knowing what the points per dollar will be on these TD Aeroplan Cards! Debating getting a secondary card solely to hit the 100K Distinction program, but I dont really know if all aeroplan points qualify or is it just on flights?


I can't say what TD will do, but I have just qualified for Black (50,000) based on ordinary spending (not including conversion of Starwood points) on my CIBC Aerogold infinite visa.


----------



## SkyFall (Jun 19, 2012)

it's 1.5% if I am correct on the point per dollar and compare to the Travel First Class, honestly for myself who only go on roadtrip the First Class is better I exchange my point for gift cards at Futureshop and buys electronic...don't really use it to actually travel so the Aeroplan is a big no for me because the main perks of the card is for people who actually travel otherwise the First Class is better for me in term of lower annual fees (50% off) and 1.5% return... dont need the rest

I can't really talk about the Aeroplan cards....


----------



## Westerncanada (Nov 11, 2013)

heyjude said:


> I can't say what TD will do, but I have just qualified for Black (50,000) based on ordinary spending (not including conversion of Starwood points) on my CIBC Aerogold infinite visa.


Have you received any rewards beyond lower redemption rates? I am more curious about seat upgrades, lounge pass's etc similiar to Air Canada's Air Elite Status where you get upgrade to first class if there's any available?


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Westerncanada said:


> The return is too good.. I dont pay interest it's paid in full every month ,but the way I see it I get 1-4.5% Return on All my purchases (more for travel/hotels/cars) so it's a win win for me.


The real win-win is for Visa. If you could pay your mortgage and hydro with Visa, then it would cost 1.5-3% or more for everyone! That's like doubling the typical mortgage rate. With that kind of easy money, of course Visa is more than happy to hand you back a piddly few % to encourage this scheme..

I put all my travel expenses on reward cards as well.. Still have oodles of Air Miles, Aeroplan, and various other random rewards pts I don't know what to do with.... They have so many restrictions and even then I end up paying more in FEES for the "free" flight than I pay full for a Ryanair flight across Europe.

Anyone shopping for Air Miles or Aeroplan points?


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

With Air Miles, you can buy BMO investments and it gives a fairly decent rate of return on your miles (at least compared to buying consumer items, not sure if it's better than travel since it seems like the travel return is super variable).


----------



## heyjude (May 16, 2009)

Westerncanada said:


> Have you received any rewards beyond lower redemption rates? I am more curious about seat upgrades, lounge pass's etc similiar to Air Canada's Air Elite Status where you get upgrade to first class if there's any available?


Other than lower redemption rates the rewards seem pretty paltry. I am probably going to ditch Aeroplan in favour of the TD First Class Travel card, which has more general application.


----------



## Westerncanada (Nov 11, 2013)

heyjude said:


> Other than lower redemption rates the rewards seem pretty paltry. I am probably going to ditch Aeroplan in favour of the TD First Class Travel card, which has more general application.


http://www.tdcanadatrust.com/produc...edit-cards.jsp?card1=0015&card2=0001&card3=na


Comparison tool for the TD First Class Rewards vs the new Infinite TD aeroplan..


Major gap on the Aeroplan side is the ability to book anywhere.. Aeroplan is restrictive and you still pay tax's and fee's etc..

I'm sticking with First Class!


----------



## heyjude (May 16, 2009)

On a side note, the Aeroplan app for iPad, which didn't enable travel bookings, was "upgraded" yesterday following some fanfare, and now it is completely kaput. It crashes every time you try to open it. This is not a good sign.


----------



## cedebe (Feb 1, 2012)

Westerncanada said:


> http://www.tdcanadatrust.com/produc...edit-cards.jsp?card1=0015&card2=0001&card3=na
> 
> 
> Comparison tool for the TD First Class Rewards vs the new Infinite TD aeroplan..
> ...


Thanks for posting this. I've got a Classic Aeroplan Visa from CIBC that costs me $29/yr. Not surprised, but disappointed nonetheless, to see that TD has no equivalent... :/


----------



## Westerncanada (Nov 11, 2013)

cedebe said:


> Thanks for posting this. I've got a Classic Aeroplan Visa from CIBC that costs me $29/yr. Not surprised, but disappointed nonetheless, to see that TD has no equivalent... :/


As a side note.. my Annual fee is completely waived by having $3500 balance in my chequeing account... I know that's not a huge return for the $120 it costs.. but the way I look at it is i have an infinity account and I also save $14.95 in bank fee's (I pay nothing) on my $3500 in the account.

So it generally pay's out vs a 1% Savings Account return..


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

Isn't the minimum $5000?


----------



## Westerncanada (Nov 11, 2013)

Spudd said:


> Isn't the minimum $5000?


Used to be! They've changed it to $3500 i believe to compete with other institutions..


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

Hmm, I went to TD's website and the "all-inclusive" account (formerly select service) is still 5k minimum, and waives the infinite visa annual fees. The "unlimited" account is the next lower tier, which has a minimum of 3500, and only waives $20 towards credit card annual fees. Did you negotiate a special deal?

http://www.tdcanadatrust.com/products-services/banking/accounts/chequing-accounts/all-inclusive.jsp
http://www.tdcanadatrust.com/products-services/banking/accounts/chequing-accounts/unlimited.jsp


----------



## Westerncanada (Nov 11, 2013)

Spudd said:


> Hmm, I went to TD's website and the "all-inclusive" account (formerly select service) is still 5k minimum, and waives the infinite visa annual fees. The "unlimited" account is the next lower tier, which has a minimum of 3500, and only waives $20 towards credit card annual fees. Did you negotiate a special deal?
> 
> http://www.tdcanadatrust.com/products-services/banking/accounts/chequing-accounts/all-inclusive.jsp
> http://www.tdcanadatrust.com/products-services/banking/accounts/chequing-accounts/unlimited.jsp


I've had the fee waved the last two years.. i'll need to review with TD, but i've never kept 5K in my account always between $3700 and $4500 to keep my account fee 'free' . 

I have the infinity account (Chequing)


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

There's no such thing as an infinity account...


----------



## Westerncanada (Nov 11, 2013)

Spudd said:


> There's no such thing as an infinity account...


Hmm. Well on my Web Banking it has "Infinity Chequing account" .


----------



## SkyFall (Jun 19, 2012)

FYI for the new Aeroplan they will waive the fees for the first year for the Platinum and the Inifinite but NOT the Infinite Privilege


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

Westerncanada said:


> Hmm. Well on my Web Banking it has "Infinity Chequing account" .


Weird, since they don't have anything named that on their web page about different accounts. I guess you must be grandfathered into some kind of account that doesn't exist anymore. Lucky you!


----------



## Westerncanada (Nov 11, 2013)

Spudd said:


> Weird, since they don't have anything named that on their web page about different accounts. I guess you must be grandfathered into some kind of account that doesn't exist anymore. Lucky you!


They may have changed it over time... but i've signed up for the infinity account long long ago and it was the highest (or most costly) account you could get.. It looks like they did do a service change to an 'unlimited chequing' account but left my name the same on Easy Web. I'll need to ensure I dont get popped for this Fee in 2014!


----------



## SkyFall (Jun 19, 2012)

Westerncanada said:


> Hmm. Well on my Web Banking it has "Infinity Chequing account" .


They change the name of all the accounts:

Value = Minimum
Value Plus = Everyday 
Infinity = Unlimited
Select = All Inclusive


----------



## heyjude (May 16, 2009)

Today I have a message on the CIBC online banking website telling me that as if December 31, TD is the owner of my credit card and that the switch will be made automatically in a few months.


----------



## cedebe (Feb 1, 2012)

heyjude said:


> Today I have a message on the CIBC online banking website telling me that as if December 31, TD is the owner of my credit card and that the switch will be made automatically in a few months.


Do you have the Aerogold card, if I may ask? I have the Classic and was worried that they'd discontinue it, but apparently not as I received a letter this week informing me that my $29/yr card will be staying with CIBC. Yay.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

I have aerogold card for Business and looks like we still use the physical CIBC card and bills will show CIBC but TD owns it,Maybe when cards renew they will then give us TD cards.Not really sure but I will keep using the CIBC one as long as I can.


----------



## heyjude (May 16, 2009)

cedebe said:


> Do you have the Aerogold card, if I may ask? I have the Classic and was worried that they'd discontinue it, but apparently not as I received a letter this week informing me that my $29/yr card will be staying with CIBC. Yay.


I have two CIBC Aerogold Visa Infinite cards, one personal, one business. I do not do any other business with CIBC. 

Do you have other business with CIBC? If so, that is probably why they are keeping you on as a customer.


----------



## heyjude (May 16, 2009)

marina628 said:


> I have aerogold card for Business and looks like we still use the physical CIBC card and bills will show CIBC but TD owns it,Maybe when cards renew they will then give us TD cards.Not really sure but I will keep using the CIBC one as long as I can.


That is what I understand from the information in the message I received.


----------



## richard (Jun 20, 2013)

The information provided so far is only of interest to stockholders. It will probably be mid-year before cardholders actually see anything different.


----------



## cedebe (Feb 1, 2012)

heyjude said:


> I have two CIBC Aerogold Visa Infinite cards, one personal, one business. I do not do any other business with CIBC.
> 
> Do you have other business with CIBC? If so, that is probably why they are keeping you on as a customer.


No, no other business with CIBC; that's why I was quite surprised (and delighted!) that they were letting me keep my card as is.


----------



## protomok (Jul 9, 2012)

Yep I got a letter from CIBC saying that my CIBC Aerogold Infinite will be transitioned to TD later this year. I didn't have any other business with CIBC.

I find it's getting harder and harder to redeem Aeroplan points for a reasonable amount. For example I just checked Air Canada's site for the cost of a trip from Ottawa -> Rome (connecting through Toronto) for 2 people. Total cost was $1935.60 and $223.60 of that was "Taxes, Fees and Charges" which includes Fuel Surcharge fees.

I then went to Aeroplan's website and punched in the identical flight dates, flight numbers, etc. but found the "Taxes, Fees & Surcharges" were $1176.10! Over 1k in fees!? The biggest fee seems to be a $476 per person fuel surcharge. I don't understand why if I book with Aeroplan versus Air Canada the fees magically increase from $233.60 -> $1176.10...is this even legal, or no doubt buried in the fine print somewhere 

Mark


----------

